# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Thalidomid verlängert Off-Zeit bei intermittierender ADT

## Andreas S.

Thalidomid verlängert die Off-Phase bei intermittierender Hormonblockade um bis zu 11 Monate, so stellte eine Studie des National Institutes of Health, Bethesda, fest. 159 Hormonsensible Patienten erhielten 6 Monate lang einen Hormonentzug mit einem LHRH-Analogon. Danach wurden sie in zwei Gruppen unterteilt. Gruppe A erhielt 200mg Thalidomid täglich, Gruppe B ein Placebo bis zum Wiederanstieg des PSA. In der Thalidomid-Gruppe A dauerte es durchschnittlich 15 Monate bis zum Wiederanstieg gegen 9,6 Monate in der Placebogruppe B. Danach erhielten beide Gruppen wieder ein LHRH-Analogon für 6 Monate, und in der darauf folgenden Off-Phase wurden die Medikamente gewechselt: Gruppe A bekam diesmal das Placebo, während Gruppe B das Thalidomid erhielt. Bei der Thalidomid-Gruppe B dauerte es nun durchschnittlich 17,1 Monate bis zum Wiederanstieg gegen 6,6 Monate in der Placebogruppe A. Bei beiden Gruppen wurde kein Unterschied in der Zeit bis zur Normalisierung des Testosteronwertes gemessen. Die Verträglichkeit von Thalidomid wird im Abstract als "tolerabel" umschrieben, wobei 47% der Patienten die Dosis reduzierten (warum auch immer).
Der Abstract ist hier zu finden.

- Ein Weg, um die Zeit bis zur Hormonunabhängigkeit hinauszuzögern? 
- Was meint Ihr?

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## Harro

Hallo, Andreas, schön, dass Du die Übersetzung gleich selbst vorgenommen hast. Mir sind nur 3 Forumsbenutzer bekannt, die Thalidomid verwenden oder mal eingesetzt haben. Winfried hat es vor einiger Zeit abgesetzt, weil er keine Verbesserung damit erzielen konnte. Christian hat wohl sogar die Dosis erhöht. Ob das seinen insgesamt bis heute wohl günstigen Krankheitsverlauf entscheidend beeinflusst hat, wird er uns vielleicht berichten können,  falls er zufällig Deinen obigen Bericht liest.

*""Du kannst den Hahn zwar einsperren; die Sonne geht dennoch auf"
*(Konfuzius)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

Thalidomid "blind" zu nehmen halte ich für nicht sinnvoll. Blind bedeutet für mich nicht zu wissen wie der VEGF, FGF und PDGF Wert überexprimiert ist.

Nur dann ist evtl. die Einnahme eines entsprechenden Medikaments sinnvoll.
Bei mir wie öfter schon gesagt, hilft Thalidomid nachweislich nicht.

Es gibt mehrere PCAler die Thalidomid einnehmen, die ich kenne einige. Winfried hat gemerkt, daß es ihm nicht viel bringt, andere wissen es nicht?
Die Anti-Angiogenese kann eine wichtige Sache sein, auch ich bin demnächst an der Sache dran.
Der Preis für Thalidomid hat sich reduziert geht aber trotzdem, auch wem es nicht hilft, ins Geld. Die Nebenwirkung bei Langzeiteinnahme, Herzinfarkt, ist nich unerheblich. Aber man schläft wenigstens gut und lange. Auch das brauche ich nicht, ich schlafe beruhigt sehr gut.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Andreas,
danke für Deinen Hinweis auf die Studie, die natürlich Diskussionswertes aufzeigt. Es ist alles beachtenswert, was nachweislich die off-phase bei einer intermittierenden ADT (IADT) in der Lage ist zu verlängern. 
Es sollte noch bemerkt werden, dass im Patientenkollektiv die vorgenommene ADT die Zweittherapie nach Versagen der Ersttherapie (wohl RT oder RP) war. Es handelt sich also nicht um eine PADT (primäre ADT).

Wir können sicherlich jene Patienten abziehen, die  wie Konrad richtig vermerkt  auf Thalidomid gar nicht ansprechen. Wir können vielleicht auch jene abziehen, bei denen das Rezidiv harmlos und die antiangiogene Medikation tendentiell eine Übertherapie war. Dennoch zeigt das Studienergebnis eine Möglichkeit auf, u.U. Jahre zu gewinnen. Ich denke dabei auch an jene, die eine PADT als Therapie wählen und deren Tumormalignität  eher gegen einen längerfristigen Erflog spricht.
Wenn man davon absieht, dass
nur 6 Monate eine ADT vorgenommen wurdediese ADT nur als Monotherapie (LHRH-Analgon)
so erinnert mich die Studie und ihr Ergebnis an die Therapiestrategie und den intentierten Wirkungszusammenhang von Leibowitz. Er plädiert bei seiner DHB für einen zusätzlichen antiangiogenen Cocktail (incl, Thalidomid) parallel zur ADT, soweit der Tumor nicht mehr als harmlos einzustufen ist. Im Prinzip geht es darum, Tumorzellen in oder außerhalb der Prostata zu treffen, die durch eine ADT nicht oder schwer erreicht werden.

Grüße von Hartmut

----------


## Anonymous1

> ...bei denen das Rezidiv harmlos und die antiangiogene Medikation tendentiell eine Übertherapie war


Hallo Hartmut, mir wird evtl. wieder die Suche nach dem Dissenz vorgeworfen, trotzdem:

Gibt es das überhaupt: das harmlose Rezidiv?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Hartmut, hallo Konrad,

mich interessiert nicht zuletzt, ob der Zeitgewinn nicht durch eine Verminderung der Lebensqualität zunichte gemacht wird. Konrad hat das schon angedeutet. Der Studie zufolge muß das Thalidomid in der Off-Zeit ja täglich eingenommen werden. 
Ich fände es gut, wenn Kollegen wie Christian oder Winfried, die das Zeug über einen längeren Zeitraum eingenommen haben, über Wirkungen und Nebenwirkungen berichten.
Was sagt die Ärzteschaft? Hier gibt es doch sicher auch Erfahrungen.

@Dieter: Wenn mir einer sagte, er hätte mit 80 Jahren eine Verdopplungszeit von 10 Jahren, würde ich spontan sagen: harmlos. 

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## RalfDm

> Gibt es das überhaupt: das harmlose Rezidiv?


Ein Rezidiv kann alles Mögliche sein, auch verbliebene Zellen eines geringmalignen Karzinoms in der Prostataloge. Es müssen nicht gleich Metastasen sein, die natürlich mehr auf einen hochaggressiven PK schließen lassen.
Darum glaube ich, dass es auch "harmlose Rezidive" gibt, die sich unter Kontrolle halten lassen, zumindest über längere Zeit.

Ralf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Andreas,

die Nebenwirkungen scheinen vom Herzinfarkt bei Langzeiteinnahme abgesehen, ertäglich zu sein. Die Beurteilung ist nicht einfach. Die Männer nehmen oft noch einiges Andere dazu. 

Erträglich ist für mich relativ, was geschiet im Körper langfristig. Ich tue mich lieber entgiften, aber jeder wie er kann.
Ich stehe als Rentner um 7 Uhr auf, Thalidomideinnehmer eher um 8 oder 9 Uhr, wenn sie es schaffen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Anonymous1

> Ein Rezidiv kann alles Mögliche sein, auch verbliebene Zellen eines geringmalignen Karzinoms in der Prostataloge


Ich wollte eigentlich mit meiner Bemerkung sagen, dass ein Mann, der eine fehlgeschlagene Therapie erleidet und sich damit abfinden muss, dass seine Hoffnung auf Heilung dahin ist, dass dieser Betroffene wohl kaum von einer harmlosen Wiedererkrankung sprechen wird, egal, wie aggressiv der Verlauf sich dann im Rezidiv darstellt und ob man das dann mehr oder weniger lange kontrollieren kann. Da braucht man nur ein paarmal zu einem Selbsthilfe-Gruppenabend zu gehen, um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, dass "harmlos" nie zu Krebs passt.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Diter,

da muss ich dir sogar zustimmen, wir kenen die Kämpfenden, Operierten, Bestrahlten u.s.w. in den Selbsthilfegruppen. Alle dachten nach Ersttherapie jetzt wäre die Sache erledigt.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## spertel

Guten Abend allerseits....

Zu der Definition des "harmlosen Rezidiv" hätte ich bezüglich der mir einleuchtenden Erklärung von Ralf eine Nachfrage.

Bekannterweise besteht ein Tumor aus unterschiedlichen Gleason-Graden und dementsprechend aus vielfältigen Ploiden. Dies bedeutet aus meiner Sicht, dass der Grad der Bösartigkeit des Tumors nach radikaler Prostataektomie im Präparat höher sein kann, als die verbliebenen Zellen in der Prostataloge bei einem vermeintlichen Lokalrezidiv.  Dies wäre dann das sog. harmlose Rezidiv, welches durch eine Salvage-Strahlentherapie noch kurativ behandelt werden könnte.

Richtig oder falsch ??

Wenn diese Aussage richtig ist, was ich fast vermute, dann dürften auch weitergehende Untersuchungen (wie DNA-Zytometrie) wenig Sinn machen, da die Feststellung welche Ploide vorliegen lediglich am Präparat und eben nicht an den Zellen in der Prostataloge erfolgen kann.

Daraus nun eine Entscheidung abzuleiten,  ob eine Bestrahlung nun sinnvoll oder weniger sinnvoll ist, könnte fatale Folgen haben, oder sehe ich das falsch ?

Spertel

(Ich will Dich jetzt nicht ärgern, Knut !)

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Reinhard,

und wenn es dann noch die paar strahlenresistenten PK-Zellen sind, dann geht mit oder ohne DNA-Ploidie die Bestrahlung in die Hose, und helfen könnte- und nun möchte ich nicht Herrn Schmidt ärgern- nur Herr Prof. Debus mit seiner Schwerionenbestrahlung, wenn diese denn einsatzbereit wäre, da die DNA-Doppelbrüche auch diese PK-Zellen knacken würden. Ich freue mich aber, lieber Reinhard, über die Verständnisfortschritte- und dies ist ganz ehrlich gemeint- zur DNA-Ploidie.

Herzliche Grüße aus Andalusien nach Berlin
Knut.

P.S. Eine kleine Ergänzung muss ich noch vornehmen, und zwar bedeuten unterschiedliche GS eines PKs nicht unbedingt unterschiedliche DNA-Verteilungen, denn GS und Ploidie korrelieren nur, und es gibt keinen gesetzmäßigen Zusammenhang zwischen diesen beiden Größen. Ein PK kann GS 3 + 4 + 5 haben aber trotzdem peridiploid sein.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Konrad,

es wird wohl hauptsächlich Zuversicht, Hoffnung und einer akzeptablen Chance bedürfen, um eine Therapie mitzumachen. Garantiescheine werden nicht verteilt und wohl auch nicht erwartet.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## ruggero1

Es sollte nicht aus den Augen verloren werden, dass der Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion eine Studie war, die zeigt, dass bei einer intermittierenden Hormoblockade die "Auszeit" durch die Einnahme von 200 mg Thalidomid täglich erheblich verlängert wird. Nun hat schon hartmurth darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich bei den in der Studie betrachteten Patienten um solche handelte, die bereits eine "primary definitive therapy" hinter sich hatten (ohne weitere Angaben dazu, um welche Primärtherapie es sich denn gehandelt hatte), deren Karzinom jedoch noch hormonsensitiv war ("hormone responsive patients"). 
In der Diskussion wird jetzt anscheinend vorausgesetzt, dass es sich um Rezidive handelt. Diese Kombination erscheint mir etwas fragwürdig - Rezidive, die hormonsensibel sind? Den Beiträgen hier entnehme ich allerdings, dass dies durchaus möglich ist. Was unterscheidet diese Rezidive dann aber von einem hormonsensiblen Primärtumor? Oder anders gefragt: Warum wurde für die Studie gerade ein solches Patientenkollektiv ausgewählt; hätte man nicht einfach Patienten wählen können, die die Hormontherapie als Ersttherapie gewählt haben?
Vielleicht ist der Passus "primary definitive therapy" im Originaltext einfach eine Verkürzung und soll aussagen, dass bei diesen Patienten bereits eine Hormontherapie erfolgte, diese nun jedoch mit der zusätzlichen Gabe von Thalidomid (bzw. Placebo) fortgeführt wurde. Dies bedarf meiner Ansicht nach noch einer Klärung; oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?
Wieviel kosten denn 200 mg Thalidomid täglich?  Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass für 100 Tabletten zu 50 mg  ca. 500  zu bezahlen sind.
ruggero

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo ruggero,

näheres zu der Studie kannst Du hier nachlesen. Ein kleiner Auszug in meiner Übersetzung:

"alle Patienten der Studie hatten ein androgenabhängiges Adenokarzinom der Prostata und 2 PSA-Anstiege in Folge nach definitiver lokaler Therapie mit Radikaler Prostatektomie, Radiatio oder Cryoablation".

Viele Rezidive sind hormonsensibel, sonst würde ja die ADT beim Rezidiv nicht so häufig über Jahre hinweg funktionieren. 

Die Rezidive in diesem frühen Stadium nach zwei PSA-Anstiegen unterscheiden sich vom Primärtumor dadurch, daß sie als (Mini-)metastasen zum Wachsen auf die Einsprossung von Blutgefäßen angewiesen sind. Und die verhindert das Thalidomid offenbar. 

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## cligensa

Liebe Diskutanten,
der letzte Satz von Andreas lautet:



> Die Rezidive in diesem frühen Stadium nach zwei PSA-Anstiegen unterscheiden sich vom Primärtumor dadurch, daß sie als (Mini-)metastasen zum Wachsen auf die Einsprossung von Blutgefäßen angewiesen sind. Und die verhindert das Thalidomid offenbar.


Bei aller Diskussion um Thalidomid ist diese Erkenntnis genau das, was man von Thalidomid erwarten kann. Wikipedia führt aus:
Der amerikanische Krebsforscher Judah Folkman entwickelte schon in den 70er Jahren die Modellvorstellung, dass man durch eine Blockade dieser Angiogenese auch das Krebswachstum hemmen könnte. Daraus entwickelte sich die Vorstellung, Tumoren regelrecht auszuhungern und vom Körper des Patienten "abzunabeln"; die Anti-Angiogenese.
 Vom Modell zur Therapie war der Weg jedoch weit: Viele Schritte in der Gefäßbildung sind noch nicht identifiziert.

Thalidomid ist zur Zeit immer noch das stärkste antiangiogene Medikament. Neue Medikament sind aber schon fast am Ende der Röhre, teilweise schon einsatzbereit, aber noch nicht zugelassen (Bevacizumab).
Antiangiogenese ist der Mechaismus, der bei Contergan (Thalidomid) zu den Schädigungen der Embryos geführt hat: Zellen mit Wachstumsanspruch werden nicht mit Blut versorgt, Miniäderchen wachsen nicht zu, sie können daher auch nicht andocken und dadurch den Tumor zu größerer Metastase heranwachsen lassen. Nun ist der antangiogene Vorgang sehr Komplex,
- er ist als alleinige Therapie bei aggressiven Metastasen nicht ausreichend. Jedoch ist die bei Neudiagnostizierten meist bereits vorhandene systemische Situation, die durch eine Hormonblockade nicht ausgemerzt werden kann, dann durch antiangiogenen Medikamente unter Kontrolle zu halten (Konzept Leibowitz - bestes Beispiel unter mehreren: ich selbst)
- nicht bei jedem Menschen kann Thalidomid die Mikroäderchen aufhalten, aber wohl bei den meisten.
- Erfolge von Thalidomid müssen nicht sofort und umgehend einsetzen. In der chinesischen Medizin sind Einwirkungszeiten von 6 bis 9 Monaten gar nichts Ungewöhnliches. Wir Westeuropäer sehen halt die medizinische Maßnahme als eine Reparaturmaßnahme nach dem Prizip der Autoreparatur an.
- die wesentlichen Nebenwirkungen von Thalidomid sind die Gefahr einer Thrombose (relativ leicht vorzubeugen) und neuropathologische Auswirkungen, wie Kribbeln oder Taubheit in den Extremitäten (schwerer in den Griff zu bekommen).

Nun meine eigenen Erfahrungen:
Kurze Wiederholung: aPSA 32 ng/ml, 4 von 8 Stanzen zu 100% befallen, Gleason (3;4) 7.
Erstdiagnose in 10/98
DHB 12/98 bis 2/2000, dann nur noch Proscar bzw. Avodart
PSA-Anstieg ein Jahr später,
Thalidomid ab 9/2001 bei PSA 8,9 ng/ml
Im Laufe der Jahre, in denen ich auch schon mal einen PSA von 15,1 ng/ml gesehen habe, kamen außer Bisphosphonat (in immer wieder abnehmender Dosierung - zur Zeit 30 mg Aredia) und entzündungshemmenden Medikamenten auch noch folgende Medikamente hinzu:
- metronomische Zyklophosphamide (12,5 mg Cytoxan)
- Leukine
- Alpha-Interferon

Mit diesen Medikamenten wurde ein ständiger langsamer Abfall des PSA bewirkt, der sich seit 6 Monaten zwischen 2 und 3 ng/ml stabilisiert zu haben scheint. Die Lebensqualität ist ausgezeichnet. 

Zum Thema:
Ich nehme also bis jetzt seit mehr als 7 Jahren Thalidomid ein. Immer wenn sich über die Jahre ein erstes Kribbeln abzeichnete, habe ich im Einverständnis mit Dr. Leibowitz Thalidomid von ursprünglich 200 mg pro Nacht herbgestuft über 50 mg jeden Tag, 50 mg jeden zweiten Tag, bis heute auf 50 mg alle drei Tage. Die Taubheit kommt in Zeitschüben (also nicht ständig) jeweils in den linken und rechten äußeren beiden kleinen Zehen vor. Mit weiteren Medikamenten (Neurontin und Cymbalta) werden diese Auswirkungen stark gedämmt. Dr. Leibowtz hat mir auch ein Gel verschrieben, das möglicherweise diese Auswirkungen weiter zurückdrängt. Ich nehme es erst seit ein paar Tagen. Wiederum gilt: das ist keine Wundersalbe sondern wirkt erst nach längerer Zeit. Die hiesigen Apotheker haben Schwierigkeiten, das Gel herzustellen, es sollte jedoch möglich sein. Wer mehr dazu erfahren will, spreche mich bitte an, er kann gerne das Rezept bekommen  E-Mail oder 0170 5388 545.  Achtung! Apotheker stellen sehr ungern Salbe selbst her!

Eine Überprüfung der Prostata mit end. MRT mit Spektroskopie und dynamischem Testen (Prof. Barentz) im Abstand von 2 1/2 Jahren ergab beim Muttertumor in der Prostata keinerlei Veränderungen, verdächtige Bereiche in der linken Seite der Prostata, die beim ersten mal noch vorhanden waren, konnten 2 1/2 Jahre später nicht mehr erkannt werden.

Dr. Leibowitz empfiehlt, die Dosis des Thalidomidwirkstoffes zu erhöhen, aber nicht mehr mit Thalidomid sondern mit Revlimid. Ich glaube, er will meinen PSA-Wert auf Null drücken. Revlimid hat keine neuropathologischen Nebenwirkungen mehr, aber dafür einige andere unangenehme, z.B. stärkere Thrombose und "hohe finanzielle Ausgaben". 

Andere Nebenwirkungen sind bisher nicht aufgetreten. Die Schlafmützigkeit hält sich in Grenzen :-) und übersteigt nicht das Maß, das mir als 72Jähriger dienstgradmäßig zusteht.
Den deutschen und amerikanischen Ärzten, die zu diesem Erfolg beigetragen haben, bin ich sehr dankbar.

Grüße
Christian

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Christian,

ein guter und sehr informativer Beitrag von Dir, der andere in schwieriger Situation vielleicht neue Möglichkeiten aufzeigt. Ich habe mich gefreut, von Dir nach längerer Zeit wieder einen qualifizierten Beitrag zu lesen und hoffe, dass Du wieder etwas öfters am Forumsgeschehen teilnimmst. Weiter gratuliere ich Dir herzlich zu Deiner erfolgreichen Therapie und Deinem guten Gesundheitszustand.

Grüße aus dem sonnigen aber für die Jahreszeit zu kaltem Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Christian,

was sagst du zu meinen obigen Beiträgen. Wie auch dir bekannt, mache ich bisher keinerlei Antiangionese. Meine umfangreichen Metastasen haben sich seit über  4 Jahren nicht verändert, eher im Gegenteil.

Ich werde demnächst auch eine Antiangionesetherapie beginnen, da mein VEGF mit 80 % überexprimiert ist. Wir, mein Naturarzt hat eine andere Möglichkeit, da hilfreich zu therapieren. 
Wenn du uns erneut in Stuttgart besuchst, kann ich dir über die nebenwirkungsfreie Sache und über den Erfolg berichten.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## cligensa

Lieber Konrad,
es ist nicht einfach, Deine PK-Historie zu durchschauen, nämlich wie oft und wann Du welche HB-Medikamente abgesetzt und wieder begonnen hast (auch Keto ist ein steroidales Mittel der HB). 

Insgesamt kann ich nur feststellen, dass die HB bei Dir einen Stillstand oder gar Rückgang der Metastasen bewirkt hat und erst nach Abklingen der HB der PSA-Wert wieder heftig angestiegen ist. M.E. ein normaler Vorgang.

Ich wünsche Dir, dass alle Deine alternativen Medikamente in vollem Umfang wirken mögen. Aber bitte gehe ins Internet und forsche nach den Wirkungen des hochdosierten Vitamin C auf Krebs und entscheide dann, wie sinnvoll die weitere Einnahme ist.
Ich wünsche Dir allen Erfolg,
Grüße
Christian

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Christian,

ich bin der Meinung, ich hatte keinen Nutzen durch die HB. Auch aktuell nachgewiesen durch den Gentest, P 27 ist mit 50 % der Tumorzellen erhöht (auch keine Chemo). Der PSA stieg durch Kasodex nach 8,5 Monaten kräftig an. Die HB "Spielereien" Kasodex absetzen danach, brachten mir einen relativ niedrigen PSA, ruhende Metastasen wodurch (meine sonstigen Naturheilkundlichen Aktivitäten?), aber nachweislich eine Verschlechterung der Malignität im Primärtumor. 

Siehe dazu BPS-Magazin 3/2008, dort ist meine Malignitätsverschlechterung von X-Ploid zu multi-Ploid dokumentiert.

Keto konte ich wegen Leberproblemen nur ganz kurz einnehmen, auch ohne nennenswerten Vorteil. Meine Leber musste ich ca. 1 Jahr pflegen um normale Leberwerte zu bekommen. 
Ich bin ein sehr schlechtes Beispiel für schulmedizinisch funktionierende Thearpien. Auch evtl. nicht uninteressant für manche schwerbetroffene PCaler.

Auch während der längeren Zeit, ganz ohne HB und sonstiger Medikation, von Zometa abgesehen, blieben nachweislich die Metastasen im Ruhezustand, bzw. erneute Stoffwechselreduzierung in den Metatsasen ist festgestellt worden.

Ich werde demnächst, nach einer gewissen Zeit meiner Immuntherapie, ein Knochenszinti machen lassen. Ich gehe davon aus, daß sich die Metastsierung sichtbar reduziert hat. Ganz und gar ohne HB und Medikation.

Ich danke dir für die guten Wünsche, Gruß Konrad

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Konrad,

sofern ich dein VEGF-R mit 80% positiv richtig verstanden habe, dann wärst du in einem hohen Grad - damit meine ich natürlich dein PCa - empfindlich für Angiogenesehemmer.

Korrigier mich, wenn ich dein VEGF-R falsch gedeutet habe.

Ansonsten begleite ich deinen Werdegang mit hoher Aufmerksamkeit und den besten Wünschen


Hans-J.

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Hans,

du hast es richtig gedeutet. Der hohe VEGF ist idel zur Antiangionese, üblicherweise Thalidomid, für mich nachweislich nicht geeignet. Empfohlen wird Avastin, ich habe schon öfter darauf hingewiesen, ist mir zu teuer und zu giftig. Wir machen was ganz anderes. 
Zum VEGF kommt noch der FGF mit 60 % over control und der PDGF mit 50 % over control hinzu. Das wäre gelacht wenn man bei so viel Angiogenese nicht was machen könnte.

Es ist erstaunlich, ich rede schon geraume Zeit davon, daß sich einer dafür interessiert. OP, Bestrahlung, Chemo ist einfacher, das muss man nur mit sich geschehen lassen, da braucht man nicht selbst aktiv sein.

Ich danke für die Aufmerksamkeit und die besten Wünsche, Gruß Konrad

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Dr. Leibowitz empfiehlt, die Dosis des Thalidomidwirkstoffes zu erhöhen, aber nicht mehr mit Thalidomid sondern mit Revlimid. *Ich glaube, er will meinen PSA-Wert auf Null drücken*. Revlimid hat keine neuropathologischen Nebenwirkungen mehr, aber dafür einige andere unangenehme, z.B. stärkere Thrombose und "hohe finanzielle Ausgaben".


Hallo Christian,
eine Frage zu obiger Aussage:
Wieso könnte man das PSA durch die genannten Wirkstoffe auf Null drücken, wo Du doch Deine Prostata noch hast ??

Klaus

----------

